# [RÉSOLU]-- [BLUETOOTH]Ne  Fonctionne que dans 1 sens!

## HazeC5

Salut.

Voilà la semaine dernière j'ai acquis 1 dongle bluetooth D-Link neuf, que j'ai eu pour 2 euros sur ebay (la bonne affaire, il vaut 15.99 euros neuf ^^).

J'ai suivi la doc de gentoo.org concernant le bluetooth , mais je n'arrive que transférer des fichiers du PC sur mon GSM. Là ça fonctionne impeccablement.

Par contre si je veux transférer des fichiers du GSM au PC , là ça ne fonctionne pas et je n'arrive pas résoudre seul ce soucis.

Le GSM détecte bien l'hostname du PC mais ne s'y connecte pas   :Exclamation: 

```
 # lsusb |grep bluetooth

Bus 004 Device 004: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
```

Voici mes différents fichiers de conf:

/etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf 

/etc/bluetooth/input.conf 

/etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf 

/etc/bluetooth/main.conf 

J'ai testé différentes configuration, mais je n'ai visiblement pas su trouver la bonne   :Crying or Very sad:   :Embarassed: 

Dans la doc il est dit d'installer net-wireless/bluez-libs net-wireless/bluez-utils mais si j'installe ces paquets , ensuite emerge refuse d'installer  net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth à cause d'un block sur net-wireless/bluez. 

Du coup j'ai installer  net-wireless/bluez et net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth.

La commande 

```
rfcomm -i hci0 listen 0 1
```

 ne retourne rien:

```

rfcomm -i hci0 listen 0 1 

Waiting for connection on channel 1

```

  Et ça reste ainsi indéfiniment !

Je pense qu'un des fichiers de conf est mal configurer ,mais j'ai essayé presque toutes les combinaisons possible, sans succès.

-Bluetooth-sendto marche à tous les coups [ PC à GSM ] 

-Bluetooth-wizard lui n'a trouvé mon GSM qu'une seule fois, mais ça n'empêche pas de transférer des fichiers via l'outil ci-dessus.

Avec le dongle bluetooth de ma sœur , que j'ai testé la veille de recevoir le mien, là il m'était impossible de faire quoi que ce soit, mais c'était 1 dongle sans marque.

S'il manque des infos n'hésitez pas à les demander.

Je suis tout ouïe quand aux idées que vous pourrez apporter. Par avance merci à ceux qui prendront le temps de m'aider à résoudre ce soucis   :Exclamation:   :Smile:   :Wink: 

@+ .

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Bon je sais bien il est tard donc ne m'en voulez pas, première idée qui me saute à l'esprit: firewall ? t'as iptables d'activé ?

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Non non , Iptables est installé ,mais je ne m'en sers pas, car pas encore eu le temps de me pencher dessus.

Donc il est constamment arrête.

Du coup une idée me vient à l'esprit , concernant le routeur, je pense pas qu'il faille devoir ouvrir 1 port. Ou bien si ? Et dans ce cas lequel ? 

Mais ça m'étonnerait puisque ça passe dans un sens sans avoir toucher aux ports de la Box.

@+

----------

## HazeC5

Super.

J'ai trouvé le paquet net-wireless/blueman , en allant sur le lien du paquet ,je me suis dis tiens pourquoi ne pas le tester   :Question: 

Ensuite sur gentoo-bugzilla j'ai trouvé  1 version beaucoup + récente.

Donc je l'installe , je test et là direct non seulement il détecté mon GSM, comme avant, mais en + quand je fais parcourir le périphérique, il s'y connecte et je peux donc maintenant transférer des fichiers dans les 2 sens ^^   :Exclamation:   :Wink:   :Cool: 

Elle est pas belle la vie ?   :Wink: 

J'ai pas compris par contre pourquoi je n'avais pas vu ce paquet + tôt    :Exclamation: 

Et 1 soucis de moins   :Cool: 

Bonne Nuitée !   :Wink: 

----------

